# Are there any meeetings in the Bay Area



## massas (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello I'm trying to find out if there any meetings in the East Bay (510) . I will not be able to be on a computer chatting all day, this is about recovery for me please respond if your serous only. Thx:smile2:


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Try meetup.com.


----------

